# The Basement: Is this fair?



## Knightwolf (Jan 5, 2014)

http://scarehouse.com/haunts/the-basement

Have any of you heard of this? I just think its absurd. Why not tone it down and let everyone go through while making more money! I'd love to try this experience but you HAVE to be 18. I don't get it. They should at least let someone underage go through with someone who is and can vouch and will take full responsibility for them.

Not trying to start drama around here but what are your thoughts?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

In a word - "Liability". The description makes it pretty obvious why a minor should not go through that portion of the haunt. I wouldn't go through such a haunt, either, and I'm WAY past being a minor

From the rest of the description, it appears they have a space separate from The Basement already (the ScareHouse), so there's no reason for toning down a section designed for adults only.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

It sounds like it's for the extreme Haunted House Fan. Which leaves me out too. I agree with Roxy, it's a liability issue.


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

They are free to do what they want, but most of that is just hogwash. It accomplishes two goals. First, it's a trick to get people to pay extra. Second, it allows them to get away with more things in the haunt, as Roxy mentioned concerning liability.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

I agree with everyone.
They can touch you and restrain you but you can't touch them! What???
Lunatic would probably give someone a crack to the nuts.

I know this is not exactly on topic. Years ago I was Pinhead in a haunted hay ride that the neighboring town puts on annually. We weren't able to touch anyone and that's understood but no one should be touching the actors either. 

One little bastard child through one of those Fun Snaps that you throw on the ground right on my forehead! That thing exploded into pieces of grit right into my eyes and I wanted to spank him silly. His parents thought it was funny. I wanted to punch dear old dad in the throat! 

That was my last year I volunteered.


----------



## Knightwolf (Jan 5, 2014)

Thanks for the feedback, I was just wondering why they did this. For what I'm hearing its targeting older people who arent minors getting them the "extra thrill" just so they can make more money right?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

They're a business - they're supposed to make money or they don't stay in business

There is a small subset of haunt-goers who are just willing to pay extra to basically be abused/harassed/humiliated in addition to being scared. It's an extreme version of a haunt attraction that has its devotees; hence, its existence in the first place.


----------



## imax (May 22, 2006)

We run a show similar to that, and it really fills three roles:

1) Word of mouth about the 'extreme' show drives business to our other shows. Too chicken for this one? Try our "regular" haunt. Also good for publicity stunts, attracting media attention, etc. We reuse our space and run on nights that aren't typically money makers - and the freaks that like this kind of show DO and WILL show up.

2) It fills (a very small) market segment. 99% of our customers love the regular haunt we do, and 1/2 of the remaining percentage want something more extreme. This type of show caters to them, and they appreciate that someone is trying to give them what they want. Attendance to the show grows a bit each year, and it is a higher price point because we have to dedicate more resources to entertaining each individual.

3) Our crew loves being able to mix it up from time to time. Helps keep them energized, which helps ALL of the other shows. It's good for moral. And yeah, we are pretty twisted. LOL.

The whole 18+ thing is because you have to sign a waiver releasing some of your rights, and in all the states in the union you have to be 18 years of age or older to be able to legally do that. 

There ya have it.


----------



## FrightProps (Feb 22, 2011)

Scarehouse is really well-regarded and renowned for their basement. It'd be interesting to talk to someone there to find out how manageable it really is.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Doesn't sound like my cup of tea. I think the type of people that go to these probably fall into the same demographic as those who like the horror genre known as "torture porn" - you know, films like Saw and Hostel. 

I know all about how traditional haunts work. And while I'll never ever pay for one of these "adult" go through it alone type haunts. I AM curious about as to what goes on in them. I mean other than touching and bounding the guests and being ALL up in their personal space. What kinda tricks and scares are at play in these haunts that are more hardcore than a traditional haunt? Someone HAS to spill the beans here. I mean, what is there exactly that justifies the higher price?


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Sounds like a bunch of pimply faced geeks getting some college girls to okay a cheap feel. As far as "fair", life isn't fair. Says so in the handbook.


----------



## Little Haunter (Jan 28, 2014)

So basically an 'extreme' Maze/House meant for that .00001% who want to be harassed/humiliated by the actors/actresses involved. While a slightly profitable idea, I'd be too chicken to go through this even if I were over 18...


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

This sounds like a recipe for actor & customer injuries!


----------

